# Texas - Corpus Christi Intro



## Matts

Just noticed another new member in town. I'm in the market for a new skiff as well. Look forward to meeting you.
Matt


----------



## jimmyc300

Matt, 
I grew up in Corpus but I live in Victoria now. I still get down to CC once in awhile though. You ever fish POC?
Jimmy


----------



## Matts

jimmyc300 said:


> Matt,
> I grew up in Corpus but I live in Victoria now. I still get down to CC once in awhile though. You ever fish POC?
> Jimmy


Unfortunately, no as I live 2 miles from the Laguna. I have hear great things about that area and need to check it out once.


----------



## ambosway

Bump. 
Up in Austin but been making my way down to the coast and am shopping around right now. New to the state but having a blast!


----------



## Bryan_G

Welcome,

I like to see that Texas is starting to make a showing on this board!

I'm in Austin as well, but if the weather's right, and the boat is ready, I'm usually driving out to the coast.

I have an IPB 16, but I'm always trying to get shallower.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

I live in Kyle just a few miles south of Austin. I have a shadowcast and I am always down for a fishing trip to POC or Aransas pass. Let's go fishing!


----------



## Sublime

Bump this. 

I'm in Angleton and fish East Matagorda a lot if anyone wants to head my way. I should have the new skiff completely ready to fish by mid April. I'm also willing to meet up in POC or Rockport area. Both are only about 2.5 hours on the road.


----------



## Boerne

Copperspoonfly said:


> I live in Kyle just a few miles south of Austin. I have a shadowcast and I am always down for a fishing trip to POC or Aransas pass. Let's go fishing!


Nice to see more Texas folks on the board. Live in Boerne just a few miles north of San Antonio. I have 18ft ShadowCast been fishing POC for 10 yrs. Maybe a Texas Tourney would be fun.


----------



## Bryan_G

How do you like the Shadowcast for POC ?


----------



## Sublime

Boerne said:


> Nice to see more Texas folks on the board. Live in Boerne just a few miles north of San Antonio. I have 18ft ShadowCast been fishing POC for 10 yrs. Maybe a Texas Tourney would be fun.



That would be fun. Maybe around June timeframe.


----------



## Boerne

Bryan_G said:


> How do you like the Shadowcast for POC ?


absolutely fantastic, SC polls really well I can spin it with not much effort. Going skinny is it's real strength. Pick it up at the factory 1 1/2 ago great folks to deal with..


----------



## salt_fly

Boerne said:


> absolutely fantastic, SC polls really well I can spin it with not much effort. Going skinny is it's real strength. Pick it up at the factory 1 1/2 ago great folks to deal with..


What about crossing open areas of the bays with the Shadowcast? How does it do in choppy conditions? My Gheenoe isn't cutting it on windy days.


----------



## rjackh90

I'm up in Houston. Keep me in the loop on a tourny or group outing though. Also looking to get out of my tunnel aluminum boat and into a poling skiff.


----------



## mowdy10

Hi Guys. I am up in Austin for now with my Shadowcast 18 and have it listed in the classifieds. I grew up fishing around Port A, but I live most of the time in CO now and only make it down to the middle coast when the rivers are in runoff in CO.
The Shadowcast 18 is a great poling skiff and the folks at Ankona are great to deal with. I am sure I will regret selling mine.


----------



## Boerne

salt_fly said:


> What about crossing open areas of the bays with the Shadowcast? How does it do in choppy conditions? My Gheenoe isn't cutting it on windy days.


I had the same concern two years ago when I was deciding on the SC. I fish in the POC area and mostly run the shoreline. With that being said I have cross the bay with low to moderate chop the SC did OK. Answering that questions is always tough my choppy may not be what you call choppy. Again if you familiar with POC I have angled Espiritu Santos bay going to Pringle Lake but would run the shore line going across Matagorda. But the once there the SC goes stupid shallow and poles like a dream..


----------



## EdK13

Boerne said:


> I had the same concern two years ago when I was deciding on the SC. I fish in the POC area and mostly run the shoreline. With that being said I have cross the bay with low to moderate chop the SC did OK. Answering that questions is always tough my choppy may not be what you call choppy. Again if you familiar with POC I have angled Espiritu Santos bay going to Pringle Lake but would run the shore line going across Matagorda. But the once there the SC goes stupid shallow and poles like a dream..


You fish the area I do- its on fire!


----------



## Boerne

EdK13 said:


> You fish the area I do- its on fire!


I need to get down there again...my next trip I'll give ya a shout!!


----------



## EdK13

Boerne said:


> I need to get down there again...my next trip I'll give ya a shout!!


Buddy went two days ago caught 60+ trout all over 20" to 28" 6.5 lbs, 16 Reds, 3 Flounder.


----------



## salt_fly

jeep8630 said:


> Hello yall, just wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I live out on the Island in Corpus Christi. I am on the hunt for a poling skiff and will be joining the ranks in the shallow soon. If anyone is in the area and wants to drink a beer and do a little fishing shot me a pm.


For you guys that fish Aransas Pass area....I will be taking the Gheenoe down this weekend for a day then going to POC. Any suggestions on areas to pole and fly fish? I've only done the Lighthouse Lakes in a kayak and don't know the area that well for my small skiff. Any PM's with info would be appreciated.


----------



## jddurango

Boerne said:


> I had the same concern two years ago when I was deciding on the SC. I fish in the POC area and mostly run the shoreline. With that being said I have cross the bay with low to moderate chop the SC did OK. Answering that questions is always tough my choppy may not be what you call choppy. Again if you familiar with POC I have angled Espiritu Santos bay going to Pringle Lake but would run the shore line going across Matagorda. But the once there the SC goes stupid shallow and poles like a dream..


Do y'all fish solo? I'm torn on what kind of boat to get. My style is sight cast fly fishing in super skinny water but I will fish alone 90+% of the time. I just don't know how feasible or smart it'd be getting a poling skiff and predominantly fishing alone. Yes it can be done but it's probably not ideal. I love the SC's and Salt Marsh skiffs (also made by Ankona).

Should I be thinking in a different direction as a solo fisherman?


----------



## Boerne

jddurango said:


> Do y'all fish solo? I'm torn on what kind of boat to get. My style is sight cast fly fishing in super skinny water but I will fish alone 90+% of the time. I just don't know how feasible or smart it'd be getting a poling skiff and predominantly fishing alone. Yes it can be done but it's probably not ideal. I love the SC's and Salt Marsh skiffs (also made by Ankona).
> 
> Should I be thinking in a different direction as a solo fisherman?


this might be an option http://www.soloskiff.com/ I've look at the web site and view a couple of video's . Let me know what you think


----------



## jddurango

Boerne said:


> this might be an option http://www.soloskiff.com/ I've look at the web site and view a couple of video's . Let me know what you think


I've definitely been looking hard at the Solo Skiff. It might be the answer but I'm thinking of an aluminum boat like the G3, Alumacraft, Alweld, etc. While I primarily fish solo, I'd like to take folks with me and occasionally may have up to 4 total passengers. So a technical poling skiff and a Solo Skiff wouldn't work.

I'll be honest, I'm a newbie to navigating the salt and with all the shell down here on the Texas coast, I'm scared to screw up a fiberglass boat. It might be wise to get a aluminum boat that is a little more forgiving until I better learn the ways of the ninja.

Maybe I just need 2 boats.


----------



## Bryan_G

I think the most common trend here in texas is to run to a spot and wade. Especially the guys with the scooters. Get something shallow, and get after it!


----------



## sjrobin

The best way to fly cast sightfish solo is a poling skiff. Not a kayak or wading unless you like those more challenging methods. The bottom of all my skiffs looked like a couple of mountain lions have been sharpening claws on it from poling through. over, and around oyster. The bottom of a skiff in Texas is a wear component, just like the engine.


----------



## backcast

The TexasFlyfishers in Houston run fly fishing tournaments along Texas Coast. Next one is in Rockport and July is POC (Port O'Connor). Might want to get a group to go to one of these that is already organized. Website is more for info.

https://texasflyfishers.wordpress.com/

Joe


----------



## jddurango

sjrobin said:


> The best way to fly cast sightfish solo is a poling skiff. Not a kayak or wading unless you like those more challenging methods. The bottom of all my skiffs looked like a couple of mountain lions have been sharpening claws on it from poling through. over, and around oyster. The bottom of a skiff in Texas is a wear component, just like the engine.


I agree..you're not going to sight cast with a fly rod wading around. 

How has your skiff's bottom held up? I know it's scratched up but is it just scratches or is it cause for concern?

My concern is fishing solo from a poling skiff. Hard to fish from the platform and keep track, not get blown around, etc. Also there is a balance issue as you sorta need that person on the bow.


----------



## sjrobin

The lighter the skiff, the more difficult to fish solo. No worries on the hull scratches, just reduced speed.


----------



## jddurango

sjrobin said:


> The lighter the skiff, the more difficult to fish solo. No worries on the hull scratches, just reduced speed.


Makes sense..thanks! What kinda skiff do you have?

Been thinking of something like a Salt Marsh skiff with kevlar as a first skiff that can handle the oyster/shell.


----------



## sjrobin

I have had thee skiffs since 2002. HB Glades, Gordon Waterman 18, HB Pro. All great skiffs. The oysters scratch the gel coat while pushing/poling very shallow, I am not talking about hitting reefs at speed. A Salt Marsh would be good but Kevlar fiber has nothing to do with oyster reef scratching the gel. There are a few videos of solo fishing from the skiff in my thread if you have not seen them. It is more difficult to solo. Have a way to pick up your rod with out taking your eyes off the target. There are many ways to do this.


----------



## jddurango

sjrobin said:


> I have had thee skiffs since 2002. HB Glades, Gordon Waterman 18, HB Pro. All great skiffs. The oysters scratch the gel coat while pushing/poling very shallow, I am not talking about hitting reefs at speed. A Salt Marsh would be good but Kevlar fiber has nothing to do with oyster reef scratching the gel. There are a few videos of solo fishing from the skiff in my thread if you have not seen them. It is more difficult to solo. Have a way to pick up your rod with out taking your eyes off the target. There are many ways to do this.


I did watch all your videos today and saw a few with you fishing from the platform.

I'm not sure if I might should go with aluminum for a first boat so I can bang it around as I'm a newbie to the salt. I've fished plenty in the salt but always with a guide.


----------



## hapm23

Hello everyone,
I live in Portland, TX right outside CC, and joined this forum, this morning. I'm in the market for a SC 18 and hopefully will be doing a demo in the next few days, depending on weather conditions. I'll let you know how it all goes and I'll be down for have a small tournament. I'm no professional nor 30 year experienced fellow but I definitely enjoy the heck out of fishing. I have been doing quite a bit of kayak fishing but I'm in the process of transitioning to the SC if it all goes well.


----------



## Copperspoonfly

jddurango said:


> I agree..you're not going to sight cast with a fly rod wading around.
> 
> How has your skiff's bottom held up? I know it's scratched up but is it just scratches or is it cause for concern?
> 
> My concern is fishing solo from a poling skiff. Hard to fish from the platform and keep track, not get blown around, etc. Also there is a balance issue as you sorta need that person on the bow.


If you ever go the Texas Kayak Fishing forum you will see posts by a guy named GoDoe. He poles a Soloskiff until he starts spooking reds. AT that point he starts wading and sightcasting with a fly rod. He catches a lot of redfish that way. If I were fishing solo for 90% of the time, I would buy a soloskiff. You can always split the cost of a guided trip once or twice a year when your buddies want to go fishing.


----------



## Boerne

hapm23 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I live in Portland, TX right outside CC, and joined this forum, this morning. I'm in the market for a SC 18 and hopefully will be doing a demo in the next few days, depending on weather conditions. I'll let you know how it all goes and I'll be down for have a small tournament. I'm no professional nor 30 year experienced fellow but I definitely enjoy the heck out of fishing. I have been doing quite a bit of kayak fishing but I'm in the process of transitioning to the SC if it all goes well.


Welcome to the forum always good see more Texas folks join. You love the SC18 I've had one for almost two years now and love it


----------



## hapm23

Boerne said:


> Welcome to the forum always good see more Texas folks join. You love the SC18 I've had one for almost two years now and love it


Thanks, Boerne! Do you have a pic of yours you can share?

I went ahead and put my deposit on my SC18, already. I hope to be fishing from it in the next couple of months. Erin, from Ankona, was extremely helpful and extremely patient. I'll let you know how it goes once I get it. I'm still trying to decide if I should go pick it up myself or just have it shipped.


----------



## hapm23

So, today I went fishing with the Ankona rep and also fishing guide, Capt. Marcus Haralson from Doc's Fishing Clinics in Corpus Christi, and it just couldn't have gone any better. Not only did I get to experience the SC18 in action, which was great, but also I almost achieved a Texas Slam, I almost had the flounder but he missed the bite. I got to reds (24&26") and a trout (17"). He poled and I was casting the entire time. I couldn't believe some of the areas we were able to get into. First of all, we launched from a site that I thought it could only be done on my kayak but I was wrong, this sneaky little torpedo was so easy to launch. Every time I would get a bite the Capt Marcus would just let the pole drag and I was worried that we would hit something but the skiff is so nimble and light that it was going over everything without a single sound of a scrape. 
I can go on and on but all I can say is that Ankona did a great job not only with their product but also finding the perfect representative. 
I should be getting the very awaited phone call from Erin to start my build here in the next couple of weeks, I can't wait!!!


----------



## TX_Tarpon

Hi all, new to the forum been in Corpus for 6 years now and been looking into getting a skiff for a while now. just haven,t decided on tunnel hull or not.


----------



## Wetwork

I want to be involved in any meet ups! I am in houston but try to fish that area often.


----------



## Seymour fish

salt_fly said:


> For you guys that fish Aransas Pass area....I will be taking the Gheenoe down this weekend for a day then going to POC. Any suggestions on areas to pole and fly fish? I've only done the Lighthouse Lakes in a kayak and don't know the area that well for my small skiff. Any PM's with info would be appreciated.


Extreme NW Harbour Island should be uncrowned. The inside of Hog Island Is special


----------



## Seymour fish

jddurango said:


> I agree..you're not going to sight cast with a fly rod wading around.
> 
> How has your skiff's bottom held up? I know it's scratched up but is it just scratches or is it cause for concern?
> 
> My concern is fishing solo from a poling skiff. Hard to fish from the platform and keep track, not get blown around, etc. Also there is a balance issue as you sorta need that person on the bow.


Depends on the bottom as to whether wading or fishing out of a skiff is superior. Reds have seen enough poling platforms in my area to simply push off and stay out of range, like herding cattle. You certainly can sight cast wading up on these PhD fish, with success, on hard sand with clear water. A high wind scenario favors wading, as the fast-drifting boat tends to over run your cast. Tough to keep in contact with the fly. Consider drifting until fish are spotted at distance, exercising the power pole, and slipping into the water to fish them. JMHO


----------



## sjrobin

Seymour which skiff do you use in Port Mansfield? I have never seen a poling skiff there.


----------



## Seymour fish

sjrobin said:


> Seymour which skiff do you use in Port Mansfield? I have never seen a poling skiff there.


SJ, I run a Maverick HPX-t. Only fish weekdays. Only fish the skinny sand. Fish “odd hours”. Need something bigger as crossing the bay in this rig has beat me up !


----------



## Thurm

jeep8630 said:


> Hello yall, just wanted to introduce myself to the forum. I live out on the Island in Corpus Christi. I am on the hunt for a poling skiff and will be joining the ranks in the shallow soon. If anyone is in the area and wants to drink a beer and do a little fishing shot me a pm.


I’m out of south Padre island, in the market for a micro skiff but if you ever want to throw some flies or just drink a beer, pm me


----------



## Jred

Sublime said:


> Bump this.
> 
> I'm in Angleton and fish East Matagorda a lot if anyone wants to head my way. I should have the new skiff completely ready to fish by mid April. I'm also willing to meet up in POC or Rockport area. Both are only about 2.5 hours on the road.


I'm in angleton aswell. Do you ever fish surfside?


----------



## Sublime

Jred said:


> I'm in angleton aswell. Do you ever fish surfside?



As far a sight fishing with fly rods , I will fish the Surfside area in the late summer and fall. Otherwise, I find more consistent sight fishing conditions in East Matty and not that much further of a drive. I've been know to chunk lures at reds in the all of the local creeks and rivers , especially the San Bernard.


----------



## Seymour fish

jddurango said:


> Makes sense..thanks! What kinda skiff do you have?
> 
> Been thinking of something like a Salt Marsh skiff with kevlar as a first skiff that can handle the oyster/shell.


First skiff, get a welded alum 16’ tunnel boat with 5’ beam. Run 30 hp tiller, stainless prop. Learn the water ! Then move up to a skiff


----------

